# Teddy- Chinchilla Lop



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

This is Teddy.

He is a chinchilla lop, estimated at 2 years.
He was found with Serenity, Eleanor and Jester on the side of a country lane in Brentwood.

He had an abscess on his back due to untreated fight wounds, which has now cleared up.

He is very curious but is a little nervous.










We ask a minimum hutchsize of 6ft x 2ft x 2ft with a 6ft x 4ft x 2ft run.
Indoors, a 48" dog crate with attached 6ft pen.

Can you offer him a second chance?

If so, please do call and contact me on 02085954592.
We are located in Dagenham, Essex.

~Starlight's Rabbit Rescue~


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

If you wern't in the essex area i wuld have loved him 

my mum is devasted after the unexpected loss of our house rabbit and she says she misses a bunny around the house 

i hope he finds a loving home as well as the other bunnies xxx


----------

